# 

## Maco

Jezier dał pomysł, Maco zrobił mapę a Osówka kazała tutaj o tym napisać   :Lol:  
Więc napisałem  :big grin:

----------


## Osówka

Nigdy nie śmiałabym kazać, tylko zaproponowałam. To dobre miejsce dla tej mapki, nawet główny tytuł działu mówił o niej od kilku lat....
Powstała dopiero teraz, ale za to jaka! Nadal gratuluję twórcom  :big grin:

----------


## melatonina

Fajna mapka, gratuluję   :big grin:   ale czy modyfikowalna  :ohmy:  
Chętnie bym się na niej odznaczyła w Kiełpinie. Moze ktoś jeszcze się buduję w tych okolicach?
Pozdrawiam Gośka

----------


## Maco

Modyfikowalna. Przeze mnie...  :smile: 
Czy mam Cię zaznaczyć po prostu w Kiełpinie czy gdzieś obok... Napisz więcej to zaznaczę...  :smile:

----------


## melatonina

Maco, dokładnie w Kiełpinie   :Lol:  bardzo proszę zaznacz. Będzie mi miło. Jeśli chcesz więcej wiedzieć o mojej budowie to właśnie napisałam w grupie warszawskiej.
Pozdrawiam,
Gośka

----------


## Maco

Gośka,
jesteś !

----------


## Krystian

Gratuluję, mapka udana, tylko nie udało mi się uzyskać więcej informacji przez kliknięcie na nik...  :sad:

----------


## Jezier

Jeszcze niedawno pod niektórymi nickami działało. Na pewno szybko się ta funkcja naprawi.

----------


## Maco

Działa, tylko ilość nicków, pod którymi działa jest mała... Bo większość nie chce albo nie ma "swoej" strony czy galerii.

Powiedz pod czyim Ci nei działa to ci poweim, czy to błą czy tak miało być !

----------


## Jezier

Pod moim nie działa

----------


## Maco

No właśnie. Też na wszelki "słuczaj" sprawdziłęm i się okazało, że się wszytsko poprzesuwało po dodaniu małego fragmentu mapki z Mario...

Ale teraz poprzesuwałem na swoje miejsca i u mnie działa OK.

Przepraszam, ze ten błąd !

----------


## Jezier

A te moje zdjęcia takie nieaktualne. Muszę szybko dorzucić nowsze.

----------


## Pat70

A ja jestem z Wesołej. Czy ktoś jeszcze?

----------


## jprzedworski

A, niech tam! Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy - i babcia/dziadek też. Jak tak dalej pójdzie, nie będzie miejszca na tej mapie. Jeśli można, też się zgłaszam do "umapienia". Kwirynów, koło Starych Babic. A dokładnie pomiędzy kropkami: Janów i Kwirynów.
Kilka słów o mnie, w związku z tym. Jestem inżynierem elektronikiem - zawód niezbyt przydatny na budowie. Mogę najwyżej pomóc w sprawach komputerowych, co czasem robię na forum "Gazety Wyborzczej" (choć sam jej nie czytam). A ponieważ siedzę z 10 godzin dziennie przy komputerze, to czasem coś znajdę w Internecie i podrzucę jakiś ciekawy link. Do budowy się przymierzam (nadal kłopoty z mediami), jak już zacznę, będzie to chyba "Podgrzybkowy dziennik budowy", bo "Na stare lata" już zajęte przez Lenowo. Jestem jednym ze starszych forumowiczów, ale takie życie. Jak się uzbiera pieniądze na budowę, to już lepiej nie patrzeć w lustro. To na szczęscie nie dotyczy większości! Pozdrawiam!

----------


## krzyss

Jak się dostać na mapę, aby mieć swój czerwony *X* ???

----------


## ostry

Hej! Czy ja tez moglbym wskoczyc na ta mapke? To budowy jeszcze chwilke ale checi i dzialka juz sa...
Dzialka w Granicy. Na wysokosci "kropki" od granicy i pod literka "O" (pierwsze "O" od BORDOsia).
dzieki i pozdrawiam,

----------


## BW

Czy możecie i mnie umieścić na mapce? Mój domek stoi w Duchnicach . Dziękuję Beata

----------


## peilin

ja tez chce na mape  :)  moze w Hornowku, bo tam w przyszlym sezonie rozpoczynamy budowe

----------


## Maco

jprzedworski, to po zawodzie takim samym jesteśmy !!!  :smile:  A działeczkę masz w baaardzo ładnym miejscu ! Życzę szybkich sukcesów w rozpoczęciu budowy i witam na mapie  :wink: 

ostry, BW i peilin też już są !

----------


## Maco

jprzedworski, a czy zamierzasz się też pojawić na Grupie Kampinowskiej ?

----------


## Kasia i Mirek

A i czy my moglibysmy zaistniec na tej mapce.( z gory dziekuje) Celestynow.

Tam jakos pusto.
Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## Malinka_01

Proszę o dopisanie do mapki: Józefin koło Halinowa pod Warszawą  :smile:

----------


## jakow

Witam wszystkich

Poproszę o umieszczenie nas na mapce: Słupno k/Radzymina. 

Właśnie ruszyła nasza budowa. Jesteśmy pomiędzy kropkami na linii Słupno - Cegielnia (w 1/3 odległości od kropki Słupno)

Pozdrawiam  :big grin: 
jakow

----------


## Merida

Proszę o umieszczenie na mapie - wieś Janów Mikołajówka (nie ma na mapie) - koło Sowiej Woli (powiat Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki), a dokładnie nad nickiem "świerszcz" - na rogu drogi górnym. 

Dziękuję

----------


## mysia

ja też chcę   :big grin:   :smile:    - OLSZEWNICA STARA

z góry dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## syropinka

Witam, jeśli jest to możliwe proszę o umieszczenie mojej narazie działki na tej mapce... w Borzęcinie Dużym, a dokładnie to moja działka jest pod nickiem Maco a obok nicku ckwadrat...
Dopiero zaczynamy załatwiać dokumenty i już się gubię co u kogo...

----------


## AndrzejZdzis

witam

nie jestem na tym forum dlugo  :smile: 

ale rozbudowuje dom jednorodzinny o piętro  :smile: 

lokalizacja : Błonie

4 lipca zaczynaja robic dach  :smile:

----------


## AndrzejZdzis

gdybym mial sie sprecyzowac na mapie w Bloniu  :smile:  to jestem obok Szymeq a nad Pawcik7

----------


## greg5

Pałam chęcią „wskoczenia „ na mapkę – znalazłem pustkę na Rembertowie –  ok. 300 m. Na północ od UG.
U uuu! jest tam kto?

----------


## Domakini

Hej, co z ta akatualizacja mapki? zajmuje sie tym ktoś?

----------


## buleczka_77

Ja tez chce, ja też chce   :Lol:  
Wola Gołkowska Koło Piaseczna - Koło Woytka i *marty*   :Lol:

----------


## iwona_b

moje miejsce na mapie: Grochowa koło Piaseczna.


Pozdrawiam,

Iwona

----------


## Ania i Mariusz

I jeszcze my!!!!!!!!!1 nie mamy jeszcze nawet fundametnów, ale miło by było zobaczyć się na mapce. Mamy działkę w mijscowości JANÓW MIKOŁAJÓWKA pomiędzy Sowią Wolą a Małocicami. Pozdrowionka dla wszystkich formumowiczów z okolic W-wy.

----------


## Żelka

Borzęcin.  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## annaz

pomiedzy Babicami, a Lesznem - *Wierzbin*, Zeljka to my prawie po sasiedzku  :smile: 


Witaj sasiadeczko    :big tongue:

----------


## DMK

ja tez chce  :smile: 

Marianow gm Leszno, na zachod tuz kolo PiotrusiaPana i MarcinaM

----------


## vector

Zainteresowanych mapą odsyłam do wątku:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=59726

Powodzenia
vector

----------


## Żelka

> pomiedzy Babicami, a Lesznem - *Wierzbin*, Zeljka to my prawie po sasiedzku 
> 
> 
> Witaj sasiadeczko


No wlasnie sie teraz dowiaduje... witaj, witaj...  :big tongue:

----------


## annaz

> Napisał annaz
> 
> pomiedzy Babicami, a Lesznem - *Wierzbin*, Zeljka to my prawie po sasiedzku 
> 
> 
> Witaj sasiadeczko   
> 
> 
> No wlasnie sie teraz dowiaduje... witaj, witaj...


czesc kochana, no w koncu zauwazylas, moj wpis  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dawno tu nie zagladalam...  :oops:  Ale jak sie okazuje to mieszkamy tez blisko, no nie? a nawet blizej niz by sie wydawac moglo...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## annaz

> Dawno tu nie zagladalam...  Ale jak sie okazuje to mieszkamy tez blisko, no nie? a nawet blizej niz by sie wydawac moglo...



no blisko baardzo  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dzień dobry,

Ja dopiero zaczynam   :ohmy:   i to bardzo zaczynam..nawet nie jestem  inwestorem - mam nadzieję szybciutko to zmienić.
Będę budować na ul. Suchej na Zaciszu  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam cieplutko

----------


## Trini

Mam znajomych na Suchej  :Lol: 

Ja obecnie mieszkam na Targówku  :smile: 

więc póki co to grupa Warszawska...
Będę sie budować w Wólce Mlądzkiej koło Otwocka, dokładnie jakieś 1,5 kilometra od Szosy Lubelskiej - czy też mozna mnie zaliczyć do grupy Warszawskiej?
Przyznaję, że bardzo by mnie to ucieszyło...   :oops:

----------


## @nia

witam...

czy mnie też można dopisać do mapki?

mam działkę w Starych Babicach tuż przed miejscowością Zielonki - tuż obok Marsjanki ale ok. dwóch milimetrów w kierunku Warszawy  :smile:

----------


## cookie

witam moze nie buduje domu ale wlasnie na dniach odbieram pierwsze swoje mieszkanko na Tarchominie  :smile:  a ze od pewnego czasu jestem biernym uczestnikiem tego forum postanowilam sie przywitac  :smile:  niewatpliwie jest to wielka skarbnica wiedzy i bardzo fajnie sie czyta  :wink: 
pozdrawiam wszystkich i zycze powodzenia z realizacji swoich marzeń  :smile:

----------


## W_W

WITAM. CZĘSTO ZAGLĄDAM NA FORUM. MAŻY MI SIĘ BUDOWA DOMKU.NIESTETY NIE MAM JESZCZE NAWET DZIAŁKI. MOŻE KTOŚ SŁYSZAŁ O NIEDROGIEJ DZIAŁCE GDZIEŚ NA POŁUDNIU .MIESZKAM W BLOKU W PIASECZNIE I PASUJE MI TAMTA OKOLICA.

----------


## ranczo

Witam wszystkich
jestem z Warszawy a domku nie buduję tylko remontuję pod Korczewem w woj. Podlaskim.
Remont jest gorszy od budowy, już wiem coś o tym.   :big grin:

----------


## sylwiapsik

Cześć wszystkim nowym i starym biernym i aktywnym bywalcom !Zaliczm się do już aktywnych .Pozazdrościliśmy(ja i jeszcze 2 psiki) tych emocji związanych z budową domu!od 2004planowaliśmy nasz domek,z wielkich planów murowanej chałupy co to jej atom.....Został mały dom z bala.Ale też pikny i duuuuuuuuużo tańszy!A co EMOCJI dostarczył.Parę ekip go budowało i każda coś spartoliła!  :cry:   :Evil:  Mimo to mam już nowy beret i łopatę i TA WIOSNA JEST NASZA!!!!  :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Sylwio, nowy beret? Mohairowy?  :big grin:   :Wink2:  Z antenką, czy bez?  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## sylwiapsik

Beret mam FILCOWY Z ANTENKĄ I GUMOFICE W ZESTAWIE BYŁY!
 Ale aby uniknąc podobnych uchowaj boże insnuacji to chuścinę przyodzieję !!  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:  A na mszę chodzę a jak że -ale głupot nie 
słucham.Mam nadzieję żeś po mojej stronie!!(Sami klerycy sobie winni!!)  :Evil:  
Zapomniałam powiedzieć gdzie te chałupeeee my ze starym budujem..pod Płońskiem gmina Dzerzążnia StarczewoWielkie.
Popularnie zwana przez zaprzyjaźnionych WICHURĄ
 :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Towita

Jeżeli to możliwe, bardzo proszę o wpisanie nas w Prażmowie. Właśnie zaczynamy  :ohmy:

----------


## ewsco

WITAM!!!

My też wreszcie zaczynamy, po roku załatwiania formalności   :sad:  od 1 marca chcemy zacząć naprawdę   :big grin:  i zrobić wykop a potem całą resztę ..

Budowa w Łomiankach
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  

P.S.czy ktoś wie jak się wstawia zdjęcie do profilu bo nie mogęsobie z tym poradzić

----------


## Agawa*

Ja też chcę być na taj mapie  :big grin:  
Budowę rozpoczynam wiosną w Józefinie pomiędzy budową nurni a torami (może trochę bliżej torów)   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## lidszu

to ja też poproszę o naniesienie mnie na mapę.

zaczynam budowę na wiosnę na Białołęce, ul. Ornecka na połączeniu z Przyleśną (która jest już w gminie Nieporęt). Na tym połączeniu trzeba odejść kawałek w prawo - tak jak idzie granica W-wy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## agusia_ml

Witam!
Ja również zaczynam w tym roku, na razie odebrałam plany muratora C34. Proszę o wpisanie mnie na mapkę w Łomnej (okolica Łomianek) w stronę Nowego Dworu przy napisie Łomna na mapce  :smile:

----------


## Karol13

*Jest już ktoś z Ustanowa???   

Zapraszam www.ustanow.info.pl*

----------


## Jacek69

czy gdzies mozna znaleść aktualną mapę ????
J

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Witam,

czy mapa nadal żyje i można się do niej dopisać? W tym roku zaczynamy budowę - działkę mamy w Rembertowie przy ulicy Magenta. 

Czy to możliwe, że nie ma nikogo z Rembertowa oprócz nas?? Mapa w tym miejscu strasznie pusta...

Pozdrawiamy,
EiM

----------


## zygmor

Zbudujemy taką leśniczówkę w lesie pod Warszawą
Nasz WB-3388
Wybieraliśmy długo, bo był na to czas, założenie było takie, żeby drogo nie kosztował, bo na tym miejscu stoi obecnie domek letni. Materiał z niego sprobujey wykorzystać w nowym. Mamy zgodę na zmianę technologii na jednowarstwową bloczki Fortis, reszta to drewno, zarówno ściany działowe jak i strop nie mówiąc o dachu.

Pozdro

----------


## zygmor

Proszę umieścić naszą roz-budowę tuż nad literą  Ś w nazwie podkowa le

----------


## zygmor

Proszę umieścić naszą roz-budowę tuż nad literą  Ś w nazwie Podkowa LeŚna pod Warszawą, mniejwięcej tu będzie nasz plac budowy. 

Pozdro

----------


## ksieciu

My tez prosimy o dopisanie na mapie. Zaczynamy budowe w Długiej Szlacheckiej gm. Halinów.

----------


## MazaQ77

a ja halinów (no w-wa to to nie jest ale tys piknie...)  :wink:

----------


## wicekK

Witam wszystkich - mam nadzieję zacząć jesienią w Rembertowie , więc proszę o umieszczenie na mapie .
Jutro odbieram warunki zabudowy , potem uprawomocnienie , projekt , pozwolenie i do roboty - jesień wydaje się realna .

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Wicek,

jeśli można: w którym miejscu w Rembertowie (też tam zamierzam się wybudować)?

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## wicekK

Ela_i_Maciek - Paderewskiego w okolicy Czwartaków

----------


## MAC II

Witam..
proszę o znaczek....MACII 
Czachówek pod Piasecznem..-na samym dole...  :big grin:  
pozdr

----------


## kirkris

cześć, proszę o wpisanie w Markach

----------


## ewsco

ja też chcę mieć swoje miejsce na mapie
Łomianki

----------


## albert74

Witam
Jeśli można i ja poproszę o znaczek na mapce
Miejscowość Osieck 20 km za Otwockiem

----------


## Teba

My w przyszłym roku rozpoczynamy budowę w Borowej Górze, okolice ulicy Długiej  :smile:

----------


## a&zb

Witamy,

I nas też.  Marki, po tej samej stronie trasy na Białystok co Maluszek ale ok. 1,5 km bliżej Warszawy, na skraju widocznego na mapie lasku.

----------


## ambroma

Jeśli można to też proszę mnie dopisać do mapki. Budowa rusza wiosną 2007. Miejscowość: Sowia Wola, gm Czosnów.

----------


## bigbas

Również ja proszę o dopisanie do mapki o ile ci co rozbudowują stare rudery mogą należeć do tego grona. Zapewniam że mam z rozbudową czasami większe problemy niż gdybym zaczynał od zera  :Lol:   Lokalizacja Zacisze- róg Przewoźników i Pszczyńskiej

----------


## Luula

jestem z Borowej Góry . pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

a ja mam pytanie: czy mapa jest jeszcze w ogóle uaktualniana???

----------


## zuber

My też poprosimy o znaczek na mapie
Marylka za Piasecznem / między Złotokłosem a Tarczynem/

----------


## zuber

My też poprosimy o znaczek na mapie
Marylka za Piasecznem / między Złotokłosem a Tarczynem/

----------


## ppp.j

> a ja mam pytanie: czy mapa jest jeszcze w ogóle uaktualniana???


No właśnie? Coś mnie przeniosło na zachód w okolice Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego. Jeśli to prawda to muszę zmienić zameldowanie i DO.  :Wink2:

----------


## 1

Ja tez bardzo proszę umiescic mnie na mapce.Między rzeczką a kropeczką a nad napisem Józefin .

Pozdrawiam Czarek

----------


## Bellucci

Witam, ja też chętnie wpiszę sie na mapkę  :Smile:  miejscowość Zalesie przy trasie katowickiej,za Siestrzeniem, niedaleko Musuł i Radonii. Pozdrawiam wszystkich sąsiadów  :Smile:

----------


## Ntek

Ja buduję się we wsi Faszczyce Stare, na południe od Błoni.

----------


## barbamama

Witam!
Z radością dołączam do grupy. Klikam jeszcze ze Śródmieścia Warszawy, ale duszą i sercem jestem w Dąbrowie Chotomowskiej. Poproszę o znaczek na mapce  :smile:  (gmina Jabłonna)[/img]

----------


## Malinka_76

I nas dołączyć proszę. Warszawa Wawer. Trakt Lubelski przy Spadowej. Niedaleko od Płowieckiej.
Rozpoczynamy na wiosnę 2008.
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## PRYMUS_BMW

i ja z chęcią dołącze do mapy poprosze o wpis tak 1 cm nad goomisia i 2mm w prawo  :Smile:

----------


## ensignx

Poprosze o wprowadzenie mnie na mapę:

Buduję w Rembertowie pomiędzy ulicami Chełmżyńską i Szeroką,
na wysokości ul. Stelmachów 50metrów w kierunku liniii kolejowej biegnącej równolegle do tej ulicy.  

Czy te informacje pozwolą Wam nanieść mnie na mapę ?
Dzięki

----------


## Piątka

:Wink2:   :Wink2:  
czy ktoś mądry może wie, jak można uaktualnić tę mapę?

http://www.szalega.com/Forum/mapa.html

----------


## manieq82

hej
chyba się kwalifikuję do tej grupy...  :smile: 

Ktoś może zaktualizować mnie  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

